

Cost to defeat HDMI copy protection? A €200 FPGA. - nodata
http://aktuell.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/pm2011/pm00386.html.en

======
nodata
Better discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3278301>

